# What size motor does an electric dryer/washer/dishwasher have?



## Twenty five ought six

I'm "engineering" a project, that I need an electric motor for.

This is a classic ZERO dollar project.   

Anyway, I would like to get a 3/4 HP or larger electric motor.  I can find plenty of free washers/dryers/dishwashers and I was thinking of salvaging a motor from one of those.

So what kind of HP do those machines usually have, and would one have a better motor than the other.

I'm thinking a clothes washer would have a pretty stout motor, but what do I know?


----------



## Canuck5

I think, typically the washing machines have a 1/2 hp motor ...... what rpm are you needing?


----------



## BriarPatch99

Most have 1/3 hp to 1/2 hp that I've had experience with.

Jimmy K


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Canuck5 said:


> I think, typically the washing machines have a 1/2 hp motor ...... what rpm are you needing?



It's not critical, I'm going to reduce it to 75-100 RPM.


----------



## CAL

My experience is the motors are 1/3 hp.They are very strong too.


----------



## lagrangedave

What ya building?


----------



## Canuck5

Just set you a pm 25-06 .... I've got a 3/4 HP motor that just came out of a jacuzzi.  Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## BriarPatch99

I think most of them will be at 1750 RPM, some may be slower. If you reduce the RPM to 75-100 RPM you will multiply the torque by a large factor too. 

Jimmy K


----------

